# SUPERBOWL-PLACE YOUR BETS!!!



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm taking Patriots.

How 'bout you??


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

After watching the packers/falcon game it's going to be a fair game I'm sure. Probably patriots will win


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Falcons
Since they beat up on my packers


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

bbos2 said:


> Falcons
> Since they beat up on my packers


 Ughh!! I was so mad. I wanted to see the Packers in the big game. Great team.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I vote Budweiser Clydesdale's


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Turn out the lights.....the party's over.....and it ain't even halftime yet.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I loose already, not going to be Clydesdale's this year, but they are live at St Louis watching the game, wife found it on the webbbb.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Matt Ryan is from my area. Would have played for a high school our HS team plays, but he went to a private school not far from me, either.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My hats off to New England....a incredible historic comeback.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Turn out the lights.....the party's over.....and it ain't even halftime yet.


Yeah....right.

NEVER count Tom Brady out.

Party's over, my ass!!!!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Ugghhh, Overtime, Brady is gonna pull this out. Really don't want to see patriots win.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I see this morning that someone stole Tom Brady's game jersey out of his locker during the locker room celebration melee last night.

I wonder if Roger Goodell was seen anywhere nearby about that time?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> I see this morning that someone stole Tom Brady's game jersey out of his locker during the locker room celebration melee last night.


My grandson was wearing a Tom Brady jersey this morning, along with a hat and a HUGE grin. Oh, wait he got his jersey for Christmas.

Larry


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Started out pretty entertaining. Both sides had great defense then New England fell apart and Atlanta was ripping them a new one. Darn near went to bed thinking it was one of those Super Bowl blow-outs. I did not have any one team favorite. As the game worn on in the third quarter and into the fourth, Patriots Julian Edelman makes the superb catch that turned the game. Brady got his game face back on.

BTW, how about the Falcons owner with his wife standing by the sidelines with 5 minutes left in the game ready to run out to get the Super Bowl trophy see victory slowly slip away. Talking about crying in your corn flakes next morning. Too bad, so sad Falcons.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gotta play all 60 minutes of the game!
Sometimes even more.

If you think that was an amazing game, just consider this:

Not one of the Patriots starting offensive skill players was a #1 or #2 draft pick!


Can you believe Tom Brady was the 154th overall pick in the draft? Yet he is hands down the best QB that has ever played the game?
WR Danny Amendola was CUT from the Philadelphia Eagles?
WR Julian Edelman was a college quarterback, NOT a receiver?
WR Chris Hogan was a Penn State lacrosse player and only played ONE year of D-1 college football at tiny Monmouth University mostly as a defensive back? He is poised to take over the #1 receiver spot from Julian Edelman!
That stalwart LB Rob Ninkovich was waived by the pro football team that drafted him in the 5th round (N.O. Saints)?
That TE Rob Gronkowski, arguably their marque player, was injured and did not even play?
That cover corner Patrick Chung was given up on and traded from the Philadelphia Eagles and now is the probably the Patriots best defensive back?
That head coach Bill Belickek was a small D-3 college lacrosse and football player. He wasn't a superstar football player?
That defensive asst.coach Matt Patricia played small D-3 college football as an offensive lineman and now coaches the #1 *defense* in pro football ?

Guys I love what the New England Patriots show our youth and our recently largely demoralized country.
They show our youth that obstacles can be overcome with hard work and a NEVER QUIT attitude!!


----------

